# Oak Candy Dispenser



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I just finished this Oak Candy Dispenser Last night. It's for my wife's cousin's basement bar.They bought 3 of them, 2 pine and the Oak one. They are coming out here tomorrow to pick them up. This one turned out great I think I'll make a few for the store to sell. I made it out of small pieces of left over oak from a couple of other projects. Now I have to finish a baby cradle I started earlier this year. It's too late for the baby, she'll be a year old Dec. 13th, so she'll have to use it for her dolls when she gets a little older. It's a long story why I didn't get it done before she was born. But that's ok It's made to take apart and store flat, so she can keep it for her own baby someday. I'll post pics when I get the side rails put together.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Ron,

Now that's a serious candy dispenser and 3 flavors to boot! :dance3:

What a nice job you did and I am sure it will be in the family for generations to come.

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice job Ron. I hope you're going to fill them up for your customer.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Now there goes all the profits. M&Ms cost way too much. We do put some in them at the store so people see what they are. Thanks for the compliments. I have some other patterns I'll have to work on now that I got several of these done.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job Ron, very well done.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice Ron , but I had jelly beans in mind.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Jelly Belly I hope.They will work in them. I do miss them as I can't have them anymore, as of last January I became a diabetic. I almost went into a coma from high blood sugar. Everything under control now.Need to keep it that way to see my new little granddaughter grow up. How ironic making candy dispensers and cant have any, well maybe just a little every now and then, like one or two pieces.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice project Ron.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ron, vey nice work.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

This is amazing, I've never come across so many Rons in one place.
Oh and nice dispenser, only for good candy right!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Would work for small gumballs 1/2" or 5/8" size, also peanuts. Peanuts kind make a mess though. The hole in the slide is only 1" but could make it maybe 1-1/4" I don't think I would go any bigger. M&M's, Skittles, Jelly Bellies work the best.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

HI Ron

Those are really nice. I just wanted to tell you, in case you didn't know, there is candy made for diabetics, which I haven't tried but I've seen for sale!

~Julie~


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Julie. I can't find much of it where I live, only run across it once in awhile.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice.. I like the design.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Rick


----------



## GGB (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

